# Some Knives and Stones



## ThinMan

Horizontal knife on top left:

Yoshikazu Ikeda Suminagashi Gyuto 210 B1

Top row (L-R):

Butch Harner Paring 4” XHP
Miurray Carter Petty 150 mm W1
Konosuke Fujiyama wide bevel 240 B2
Konosuke Fujiyama (FM) Gyuto 240 W1
Konosuke Fujiyama (FM) Gyuto 240 B2
Konosuke Fujiyama (FM) Gyuto 270 B2
Masamoto KS gyuto 270 W2
Toyama Gyuto 270 B2
Takeda Gyuto 240 AS 
Shiraki Mt. Fuji Crescent Moon 240mm Honyaki Gyuto W2
Gesshin Kagekiyo Sujihiki 270 B1

Bottom row (L-R):

Hitohira Tanaka Kyuzo migaki gyuto 240 B1
Tsubaya Tanaka KU Gyuto 240 B1
Sakai Kikumori Tanaka gyuto 240 W2
Sakai Kikumori Choyo gyuto 240 W2
Gesshin Heiji semi-stainless gyuto 240
Gengetsu semi-stainless gyuto 240 (thinned)
Hinoura Ajikitaya migaki Gyuto 210 W2
Hinoura Ajikitaya migaki Petty 180 W2


----------



## ThinMan

Doing some sharpening:


----------



## nevrknow

Very nice. Holiday weekend here so pulling out my stops like that (aka taking over the kitchen and dining room starts on Sunday.


----------



## daveb

The knives look good and all, but. The roll on the right looks like what I've been looking for to hold my fish knives. Deets?


----------



## Bcos17

Fantastic lineup Jay. Dave, thats the famous Darkhardt knife roll made by GregMega here on the boards. Darkhardt.com


----------



## labor of love

Aw man, I clicked on this hoping it was a FS thread!
Now that I know what you’re carrying I have some questions to PM you with.


----------



## MrHiggins

That Fujiyama 270 looks amazing. Nice score [emoji106]


----------



## ThinMan

daveb said:


> The knives look good and all, but. The roll on the right looks like what I've been looking for to hold my fish knives. Deets?



As @Bcos17 said, Darkhardt. It’s a really beautiful, well-made and well thought out roll.


----------



## ThinMan

labor of love said:


> Aw man, I clicked on this hoping it was a FS thread!
> Now that I know what you’re carrying I have some questions to PM you with.



Ha!


----------



## ThinMan

Bcos17 said:


> Fantastic lineup Jay. Dave, thats the famous Darkhardt knife roll made by GregMega here on the boards. Darkhardt.com



Thanks!


----------



## ThinMan

MrHiggins said:


> That Fujiyama 270 looks amazing. Nice score [emoji106]



Thanks!


----------

